# Abu Garcia Morrum M6600CL



## dustypwr12 (Jul 27, 2020)

I have a Abu Garcia M6600CL for sale. This reel was given to me a few years ago but I have never used it. It appears the original owner (my brother) didn't use it, as it appears new, it comes with a velvet bag. This is a righthand reel which is why I am selling it, I am left handed. I have read that these reels are a work of art, and hard to come by. This is an opportunity for someone who was looking for one, to now have it. I am asking $220 and I will pay the shipping cost.


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

Where are you located?


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

Still for sale?


----------

